# Great day at the pond



## ELIWAITS (May 26, 2011)

GIANT BASS AND BREAM


----------



## StriperAddict (May 26, 2011)

Wow, what a toad of a bass, and a great keeper bream, too!

Nice catchin!!


----------



## ASH556 (May 26, 2011)

Good grief, what a bass!


----------



## FlipKing (May 26, 2011)

Mounting the fish? It'd be hard not to eat him, but that is a huge bass.


----------



## Hoss (May 26, 2011)

That's a great day for sure and that smile tells it all.

Hoss


----------



## fishfryer (May 26, 2011)

Wow!That's a fine trout


----------



## hummdaddy (May 26, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Thats one LONG bass.


----------



## Heartstarter (May 27, 2011)

Great day in the morning what a bass and bluegill! I want to go!


----------



## seeker (May 27, 2011)

I likes it.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 27, 2011)

He's got game  !!!  What a bass..


----------



## florida boy (May 30, 2011)

Nice bass !


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2011)

Wow!  Nice catch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Heck yeah!!!! That's a very nice day at the pond.


----------



## bassman45 (Jun 1, 2011)

that's a serious catch!


----------



## kevincox (Jun 4, 2011)

What did the bass weigh?


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jun 8, 2011)

kevincox said:


> What did the bass weigh?



i dont know but the picture of him weighed over 2 pounds!


----------



## win3006 (Jun 9, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## Money man (Jun 13, 2011)

Great fish Eli!


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 21, 2011)

what time is supper?


----------



## Jim P (Jun 27, 2011)

Either the little lady is small or them some big fish.


----------



## ts602 (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope the little one caught it. Wow great bass.


----------



## BradT52 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a Bass of a lifetime!


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jul 19, 2011)

Jim P said:


> Either the little lady is small or them some big fish.



jim im not a lady i am a gentleman the bass weighed 8 pounds but im am still somewhat bigger than it


----------



## pighunter (Jul 20, 2011)

*Before*

This is a pic of a pure european boar.


----------



## pighunter (Jul 20, 2011)

*After*

This is a pic of the european boar after the shot. (hope this works)


----------



## pighunter (Jul 20, 2011)

ELIWAITS,
Sorry I butted in on your post, I was trying to start a new one, to show off the pig I killed. 

P.S. Nice fish you have there.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jul 20, 2011)

does the pig do any fishing?


----------

